# ALSA i nagrywanie dźwięku z głośników

## Zwierzak

Czy jest jakaś możliwość aby nagrać dźwięk z głośników przy pomocy ALSY tak aby potem można to było bez problemu przekonwrektować na np. MP3?

----------

## sir KAT

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Czy jest jakaś możliwość aby nagrać dźwięk z głośników przy pomocy ALSY tak aby potem można to było bez problemu przekonwrektować na np. MP3?

 

Chcesz "nagrać z głośników"? Mógłbyś to jakoś rozwinąć bo nie rozumiem  :Neutral: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Czyli prekierować strumień dzwięku z głośników do pliku

----------

## mrto

Możesz bardziej obrazowo? Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem, ale chcesz nagrać dzwiek odtwarzany w innym formacie niż mp3, żeby potem nagrać go jako mptrójkę?

Edit: może arecord z pakietu alsa-utils?

----------

## n3rd

Bardzo polecam serwer dźwięku JACK oraz narzędzie qjackctl. Dzięki temu będziesz mógł podłączać aplikacje audio tak jak będziesz tego chciał. Dla przykładu: możesz np. podłączyć mplayera do jamina (słuzy do masteringu) czy jackEQ i robić korektę dźwięku podczas oglądania  :Wink:  Możesz też takim sposobem zgrywać dowolne dźwięki z odtwarzane w systemie.

Aplikacje do zgrywania dźwięku to np. QARecord czy JACK Timemachine. Wystarczy że wyjście dźwięku ze swojej aplikacji przekierujesz do serwera JACK a za pomocą Qjackctl przekierujesz do jednego z tych programów i masz problem rozwiązany.. możesz zgrywać dźwięk na dysk  :Wink:  Ta metoda powinna zadziałac także z dźwiękiem strumieniowym... ale nie można o tym pisać.. gdyż zgrywanie dźwięku strumieniowego jest zazwyczaj... nielegalne   :Cool: 

Tu masz bardzo wiele fajnych artów:

http://linux-muzyka.ixion.pl/

A to chyba najlepszy recorder i edytor audio dla linuksa

http://ardour.org/

Mam nadzieję, że choć trochę Ci pomogłem  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

Jeszcze jedno. JACK jest dodawany do aplikacji jako flaga USE, więc będziesz musiał skompilować swoje programy z flagą "jack". Najlepiej ustaw ją w make.conf a potem: 

```
emerge -u world --newuse
```

I jeszcze jedno. QARecord działa też bezpośrednio z ALSA  :Wink:  Więc problem masz już właściwie rozwiązany... ale ja polecam postawić ja JACK'a. Jak wszystko sobie dobrze ustawisz, to wprost zakochasz się w audio na linuksie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Ehhh powiem to jeszcze innaczej bo znowu nikt mnie nie rozumie. Leci sobie jakaś muzyczka w głośnikach, pochodzenie jej i format jest nieważny, ważne, że leci i teraz chce aby to co aktualnie słyszę w głośnikach zgrać do pliku który będzie można później bez problemu odtworzyć, bo ze zamianą formatu to najmniejszy problem.

----------

## mrto

W takim razie:

```
arecord -f cd jakis_plik.wav
```

Zgra to co aktualnie leci w głosnikach do pliku wav w jakości cd. Przetestowane z tunerem tv, lastfm, dzwiekami z kadu + beepmediaplayerem ustawionym na OSS. Wszystko grało na raz i wszystko się nagrało. Wiecej o obsługiwanych formatach w man.

Edit:

Aha, moja karta to audigy.

----------

## n3rd

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Leci sobie jakaś muzyczka w głośnikach, pochodzenie jej i format jest nieważny

 Błąd. Jest ważne. Nie ma znaczenia w jakim (popularnym) programie generujesz tę muzyczkę.. czy to będzie mplayer podczas oglądania filmu czy może xmms czy coś jeszcze innego. Ważne jest to, że wyjście tych programów jest ustwione albo bezpośrednio na ALSE i głośniczki albo pośrednio na serwer dźwięku i dalej ALSA i głośniczki (pomijam OSS, którego już chyba nikt nie stosuje). Czyli jeżeli generujesz te dźwięki na swoim komputerze, to będzie to wyglądało tak jak to opisałem - a w takim przypadku czytaj to, co napisałem w poprzednim poście.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  że leci i teraz chce aby to co aktualnie słyszę w głośnikach zgrać do pliku który będzie można później bez problemu odtworzyć, bo ze zamianą formatu to najmniejszy problem.

 

Aby to zgrać do pliku, musisz najpierw ten dźwięk przechwycić (bezpośrednio z ALSA lub pośrednio przez serwer dźwięku)- a w takim przypadku czytaj to, co napisałem w poprzednim poście.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Leci sobie jakaś muzyczka w głośnikach, pochodzenie jej i format jest nieważny

 Ważne dlatego, że te głośniczki moga wcale nie być podłączone do Twojego kompa.. i że np. możesz słuchać sobie muzyczki na jakimś zewnętrznym sprzęcie audio - a w takim przypadku NIE czytaj tego, co napisałem w poprzednim poście...

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Ehhh powiem to jeszcze innaczej bo znowu nikt mnie nie rozumie.

 

Wierz mi, że naprawdę staram się Cię zrozumieć i w miarę moich możliwości pomóc.

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## n3rd

 *mrto wrote:*   

> W takim razie:
> 
> ```
> arecord -f cd jakis_plik.wav
> ```
> ...

 

Te OSS   :Laughing:  jest ciekawe... bo ten arecord to:  *Quote:*   

> command-line sound recorder and player for ALSA soundcard driver

 

Pozdr

daniel

----------

## mrto

Zaiste ciekawe  :Wink:  OSS oczywiscie emulowany przez alsę.

----------

## n3rd

 *mrto wrote:*   

> W takim razie:
> 
> ```
> arecord -f cd jakis_plik.wav
> ```
> ...

 

Gdyby Zwierzak postawił na konfigurację jaką mu zaproponowałem mógłby odtwarzać dźwięki z różnych źródeł, przekierowywać je na serwer JACK i dalej za pomocą qjackctl do np. Jamina, gdzie robiłby mastering (indywidualnie na każdym kanale czy źródle dźwięku) i dalej wrzucać to do ardoura jako recordera na niezależne ścieżki, gdzie mógłby je dodatkowo edytować (przycinać, wyciszać, miksować i dopieszczać  :Wink: ). I na koniec, skompresować do ogg (czy mp3). Przypuszczam, że za pomocą arecorda co najwyżej zwali wszystko do jednego pliku...

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## argasek

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> pomijam OSS, którego już chyba nikt nie stosuje

 

Hmm. Wpadki się zdarzają.  :Wink: 

----------

## mrto

@n3rd - zgzdam sie z Tobą. Biorąc pod uwagę jakosć, możliwośc obróbki itp. rozwiązanie przez Ciebie proponowane jest lepsze.

Ja jednak bede obstawał przy swoim  :Smile:  Do sporadycznego zgrywnia "dzwieku z głosników" arecord w zupełnosci wystarczy. Nikt (chyba  :Wink: ) nie merguje OO żeby wyedytować 1 plik. Po co walic z armaty do wróbla.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n3rd

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *n3rd wrote:*   pomijam OSS, którego już chyba nikt nie stosuje 
> 
> Hmm. Wpadki się zdarzają. 

 

Skype wogóle jest nietypowy... dlatego coraz więcej osób odradza jego stosowanie.

Pozdr

daniel

----------

## n3rd

 *mrto wrote:*   

> @n3rd - zgzdam sie z Tobą. Biorąc pod uwagę jakosć, możliwośc obróbki itp. rozwiązanie przez Ciebie proponowane jest lepsze.
> 
> Ja jednak bede obstawał przy swoim  Do sporadycznego zgrywnia "dzwieku z głosników" arecord w zupełnosci wystarczy. Nikt (chyba ) nie merguje OO żeby wyedytować 1 plik. Po co walic z armaty do wróbla.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Wiem, wiem   :Very Happy:   To tylko przykładowe rozwiązanie - może trochę zbyt zaawansowane, jak na proste zgranie dźwięku. Chciałem tylko pokazać możliwości softu na Linuksa  :Wink: 

Myślę, że warto postrawić jednak na serwer JACK (np. dla samej separacji kanałów) - a do zgrania dźwięku zastosować np. timemachine (jest w portage).

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

